# Snake "about to bite" behaviour and how to best remove her if they don't let go?



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

*Snake "about to bite" behaviour and how to best remove her if they don't let go?*

Something odd just happened. I was handling my 6 months BRB (had her for 3 weeks) and she was relaxed and moving slowly from hand/arm to hand, when this happened:

as she moved to one of my hands, she stops briefly with the tip of her head on my skin (looks like she was sniffing?) then she continues moving and I think I see her mouth open briefly and she continues moving... now I am alert, thinking did I see right? seconds later she opens her mouth a lot wider and I properly freaked out, I can't tell if she also turned her head, like to bite my flat hand or just open the mouth, this was whilst she was moving slowly. As soon as I see her big mouth opening I removed her from my hands super fast and I put her in the viv/tub thinking she is going to lash at me for the sudden couple of movements I did to put her back... ( I was already standing over the tub) but no lashing, she keeps moving slow around the viv, I think she actually stopped for couple of seconds, opened and closed her mouth again (not as wide as second) and very relaxed moved towards one of her hides.

I know it maybe odd to guess without having seen it, but do you think she was she yawing/realigning her yaw or was she hungry and all of a sudden thought I was food even I had been handling her for at least 10 minutes already...

Other useful bits of info: She ate two days ago, she has fed from the floor (drop?basically no strike) I washed my hands before handling her, although my top has the odd cat hair... Also I suspect she is ready to move up size- could not notice prey inside body after feeding her. She shed a few days ago...

I feel a bit silly for freaking out like that :blush: I wish I hadn't because now I am really dying to know what she was about to do, and to be honest the bite wouldn't have hurt, I know! but it is so impressive seeing her open mouth even though she is small.

So sorry, all this mumbling to ask these two questions really:

1.What is the likelyhood she was about to bite? or they the open the mouth sometimes whilst being handled and it's not big deal?
2.What is the best, most effective and safest way to remove a snake from your hand/finger/lips if she bites and don't let go?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Estherta said:


> Something odd just happened. I was handling my 6 months BRB (had her for 3 weeks) and she was relaxed and moving slowly from hand/arm to hand, when this happened:
> 
> as she moved to one of my hands, she stops briefly with the tip of her head on my skin (looks like she was sniffing?) then she continues moving and I think I see her mouth open briefly and she continues moving... now I am alert, thinking did I see right? seconds later she opens her mouth a lot wider and I properly freaked out, I can't tell if she also turned her head, like to bite my flat hand or just open the mouth, this was whilst she was moving slowly. As soon as I see her big mouth opening I removed her from my hands super fast and I put her in the viv/tub thinking she is going to lash at me for the sudden couple of movements I did to put her back... ( I was already standing over the tub) but no lashing, she keeps moving slow around the viv, I think she actually stopped for couple of seconds, opened and closed her mouth again (not as wide as second) and very relaxed moved towards one of her hides.
> 
> ...



Sounds like she was just yawning/stretching, mine does, doesn't bite though just has a good stretch if they are comfortable enough.

As for biting i'd never been bitten so i wouldn't know first hand what is best.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You will learn to tell if you snake will bite by their body language/ defensive behaviour

If a snake bites put their head under a running tap, give them a whiff of alcohol- usually gets them off, try not "pull away" when they bite as you can pull their teeth out this way. 

Check yourself for any teeth that may be left behind as you don't want to get a infection.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, I agree with both posters- a snake that is about to bite (for whatever reason) would show a lot more tension than she seems to have. And as said, if she ever does (unlikely!) follow the advice given about getting her to let go- and *don't* pull away- the teeth hook backward, and you could really hurt her. The situation is bound to make you nervous, but the sooner you handle her again, the sooner you'll relax with her.


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for that... It was so unexpected see her mouth opening like that but it makes sense what has been said as she really seemed relaxed all the time I had her, even when (and after) I freaked out.
And so far she has shown a good disposition when I have taken her out. Which has been as much as possible (avoiding shedding days and the 2 days after-feeding)... Hopefully with time I'll get more familiar with her body language and get more comfortable when/if she does something unusual 

I heard before about the no pulling, so I must keep that in mind too!!
Cheers.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

The keeping your hand still is the hardest thing as its natural to jump! They normally go into an S shape before biting


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

hey and :welcome:
if a snake is "yawning" then they could be getting ready to shed. when they enter a shed cycle they secrete an oily substance under the top layer of skin to loosen it, which is why their eyes go milky looking, or "in blue" because they don't have eyelids, they have a scale over their eyes.
when they start yawning its to loosen the skin around their heads. they then tear the loose skin on something (like a bit of wood, rock, etc.) and slither out like peeling off a sock. so don't be surprised if you find a shed soon! all the best, John.:2thumb:


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

Just to add to what has already been said, which is all correct in my experience. Some snakes do develop a habit of 'nuzzling' for want of a better description, it is not too common but I have had a BCI which liked to do it. The only reason I mention it is 'yawning' behavior as most people have said here is likely in preparation for shedding etc or just stretching; I think all of my snakes have had a good yawn at some point. 

If however they do push their nose into your hand or arm often, getting their nose at 90 degrees to your arm or hand this is more like the 'nuzzling' which I mentioned. The BCI i had that did this would just occasionally open her mouth and let her teeth puncture your skin then let go. Usually moments after this behavior. I thought it was just a one off but I have known other people who have observed a similar behavior in other species. That said in my experience it has never resulted in an aggressive bite, the BCI i was talking about actually once bit me in the neck like this to the bemusement of the person I was talking to as I didn't notice it.

It was most likely just a yawn, but if you do see the behavior repeating then this maybe the reason. It is certainly nothing to worry about, a snake that bites like this is a lot better than one which strikes at you and it is at least very clear when they might.


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for your comments!
She actually shed very recently, John, less than a week before that happened, so I guess that leaves the shed situation out of the question, must have been stretching then. But thanks for that, I didn't know about the shedding being a possible reason. :thumb:

She actually opened her mouth again yesterday but she wasn't on me at the time she was slithering on the lid and it indeed look like like a yawn, so cute 

RS reptile suplies, that nuzzling sounds so odd  ... she has actually sticks the nose on my skin a bit, sometimes, and I assumed she is either sniffing -it looks like it- sometimes it looks like trying to "dig" inside, to hide, particularly between the fingers, but doesn't do it for long.... The day I freaked out, because I jumped and removed her so quickly I don't think she was turning into an angle, but now that I know some snakes do that, I'll watch out for that. I just have to make sure I resits the urge to jump and keep calm.

ET


----------

